# White film on top of water



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey guys, so I put gravel on the bottom of my tank, it was well rinsed with hot water and then I filled my tank with water. Put the water conditioner in it and all looked well. Today there was a white film on top of the water, A. what is it? B. What do I do to get rid of it? There are no fish in the tank yet and while I dont have a filter I do have an air line creating bubbles in the tank for some circulation.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most likely air or dust. Try floating a paper towel, then taking it off. Or skimming the surface with a small strainer (like for tea) maybe with a coffee filter in it.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

do what emc7 says. Also read up on "Aquarium Cycling" just incase =)


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

i figured it was just a bunch of particles, i ran it the paper towel through it a few times and it basically went away. thanks a bunch.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

I sometimes have problems with small amounts of oil on the surface of my tank, depending on who gets fed what which days. Does the paper towel trick work for that too?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For an oily film, it doesn't get it all, but it helps a lot. Fresh carbon in a filter that agitates the surface works, too. When the film comes back, replace the carbon.


----------

